# Dove opens TODAY!



## drjongy

OK, who's going out after work, or perhaps you've already been out this morning?

I can't wait for the end of the day. I just wrapped up sporting clay shooting for the year last night, so I should be ready for those speedy little critters.

The Mojo Dove is loaded with new batteries and ready to go!

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hunted this morning. Plan A was deserted compared to last night...moved to another spot and got some good banging before the boys had to get to work.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

I'll be out after work! :beer:


----------



## muskat

Its lunch time right now and Im imagining not much is going to get done the rest of the afternoon. Day dreaming about shooting dove's makes for lowered productivity!

I will be out around 5pm, pass shooting here we come!


----------



## AdamFisk

I'll be heading out scouting for geese and deer after work, I'm sure I'll have the shotty close by. I'm kind of a rookie dove hunter. Other than the obvious, flying doves, what should a guy be looking for? What are some good pass shooting signs to look for? Walking shelterbelts and certain fields must be somewhat productive uh?
Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Something I wrote years ago but still gives a good 101:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/dove-hunting-tips.php


----------



## Flick

Went out this morning, had a great time. Doves decoyed like champs and tasted great when we got home. Hope to see a couple hundred bodies hit the flo this weekend!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Can't get out till saturday night at the earliest. Def planning on getting out this weekend though. I'm super excited since you couldn't hunt em where I'm from!


----------



## API

Was in a good looking Imperial Valley field at first light this morning with my son and dog. There was a lot of distant lightening and ugly clouds. After 10 minutes, we had 2 birds each then the rains and serious lightening was upon us. We beat feet to the trailer an waited for the storm to pass. Made it back to the field about 7:30 and lo and behold some birds were still flying. We both limited out by 8:45. The dog had fun picking up the 20 birds plus she took a couple of swims in a canal. Wasn't the best dove hunt ever, but was damn sure not the worst.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

Took my dad and I about 40 minutes to get our limit today after work. I also shot one that was banded which was kind of cool.


----------



## jmillercustoms

Banded dove! nice :beer:


----------



## muskat

Got out for an hour and a half. 8 birds down, and one happy dog!

Hunted a small waterhole with some dead trees next to it. About 200 yards away was a sunflower field with some large trees in the middle of it. Birds were working back and forth between where I was sitting and the sunflowers.


----------



## birdog105

MN DNR banded approx 600 doves this year... I got off work at 6 this morning and hunted til about 8:30, wasn't much action in the fields compared to when I scouted, but dusted a few any way, tomorrow is a day off so I'm hoping to limit out... :beer:


----------



## drjongy

A friend and myself had a good time after work today.

That would be real cool to find a banded dove.


----------



## USAlx50

Dang.. I didn't even think to check for bands on doves. Cool stuff.

You check legs when you were cleaning the birds Flick? I didn't get to look at them, they ended up in this form pretty quick yesterday for lunch :beer:










Things are tasty, I want to get out and get me some more.


----------



## tikkat3

3 of us got 40 last night wound up 5 short because we ran out of shells good problem to have i spose


----------



## Flick

Of course I checked for bands. And of course they didn't have any.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

USAlx50 said:


>


Oh my, can't wait!!! :lol:


----------



## muskat

2nd evening was even better......

Love shooting birds out of a lawn chair.


----------



## Pfeiferada

Great opener here in MN! 6 of us shot our 90 on Tuesday. Half in the morning, half in the afternoon, done by 6. Only lost 1. Wednesday 2 of us shot our 30 plus a pigeon, (lost 2) took all day finishing up 4 minutes before sunset. Then this morning, 2 of us shot our 30 plus 7 pigeons by 8:30 (lost 1). Tons of birds, great decoying, lots of good and bad shooting. Everything a dove hunt should be!


----------



## muskat

Saturday morning in the honk decoys, afternoon pass shooting doves. ND is a beautiful state!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Hit it this morn. Only ended up w/ 4, lost at least that many. How the crap they can disappear in a totally cut field is beyond me... But did the bacon wrap today. Mmm mmm mmm! :lol:


----------

